# Cardio yes or no if your goal is to build mass.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering......... How much cardio per week if you are looking to build mass and are a "hardgainer?"

Im lean 9 % bodyfat.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2014)

what did you or your doc use to measure your bf?


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes. For health reasons at least some cardio is important


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Hey guys just wondering......... How much cardio per week if you are looking to build mass and are a "hardgainer?"
> 
> Im lean 9 % bodyfat.



Negged.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

9% BF and doesnt know when to do cardio?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 25, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Yes. For health reasons at least some cardio is important


What reasons?


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 25, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> What reasons?



Well cardiovascular health is important in my opinion at least


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 25, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Well cardiovascular health is important in my opinion at least


Weighlifting does that. 
How do you feel after 4 sets of 10 rep deads


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 25, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Weighlifting does that.
> How do you feel after 4 sets of 10 rep deads



Not the same after going for a hour long hike. I like hiking though so it is fun not work


----------



## gyro1635 (Jun 25, 2014)

cardio in my experience will actually help u to build muscle, as doing cardio will usually(at least in my experience) give me more energy in the gym and i just feel better overall throughout the day not just in the gym...and iv heard it can also aid in the recovery process becus it increases your blood flow or at least increases the rate at which blood will flow into your muscles, but i can neither confirm or deny that, just speculation on my part....As long as ur eating enough, cardio can only aid in the muscle building process


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Hey guys just wondering......... How much cardio per week if you are looking to build mass and are a "hardgainer?"
> 
> Im lean 9 % bodyfat.



Why even bother burning excess cals if you are a self proclaimed hard gainer? Seems counterproductive to your goals, right? Cardio is only for fatties and homosexuals.

Intense resistance training will raise your heart rate and burn more cals than some faggy stair-stepper will.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

Crack cocaine will get you pretty shredded....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> Why even bother burning excess cals if you are a self proclaimed hard gainer? Seems counterproductive to your goals, right? Cardio is only for fatties and homosexuals.
> 
> Intense resistance training will raise your heart rate and burn more cals than some faggy stair-stepper will.



Yes that's what I thought. I can feel my heart rate skyrocket when I am lifting so no real need to do excess cardio after lifting weights. Cardio is all about cardiovascular exercises, getting your heart rate higher for a long period of time so you burn fat when doing exercise. If your heart rate has increased you are burning fat. No matter if you are lifting or on the treadmill. Weight lifting burns calories and fat on its own. I lift 90-120 minutes when I am in the gym. I think that will get the job done keeping my heart healthy enough.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Yes that's what I thought. I can feel my heart rate skyrocket when I am lifting so no real need to do excess cardio after lifting weights. Cardio is all about cardiovascular exercises, getting your heart rate higher for a long period of time so you burn fat when doing exercise. If your heart rate has increased you are burning fat. No matter if you are lifting or on the treadmill. Weight lifting burns calories and fat on its own. I lift 90-120 minutes when I am in the gym. I think that will get the job done keeping my heart healthy enough.




Weight lifting is not cardio....  If all you care about is your body fat and not how you function in everyday life that's fine.  but if you want to be able to do anything athletic like flag football with your buddies, ultimate frisbee on the beach, basket ball, hiking, mt bike riding hunting at high elevation, basically any sport you will find out real quick you are not doing cardio by lifting weights.... go riding with me and I could have you throwing up in the first couple miles.....  hell even sex is better when you cardio is up.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 26, 2014)

Regular cardio makes me hungry. And helps me get more cals in. Especially when done first thing in the am. Seems to wake up my digestive track a few hours earlier then it naturally would


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Weight lifting is not cardio....  If all you care about is your body fat and not how you function in everyday life that's fine.  but if you want to be able to do anything athletic like flag football with your buddies, ultimate frisbee on the beach, basket ball, hiking, mt bike riding hunting at high elevation, basically any sport you will find out real quick you are not doing cardio by lifting weights.... go riding with me and I could have you throwing up in the first couple miles.....  hell even sex is better when you cardio is up.



I am using exercise to be in good shape. I am not looking to be a long distance runner or cyclist. I want to build muscle and look good. When I walk in a room I want women to cream their panties and go in the bathroom and masturbate over thoughts of me in their heads.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> I am using exercise to be in good shape. I am not looking to be a long distance runner or cyclist. I want to build muscle and look good. When I walk in a room I want women to cream their panties and go in the bathroom and masturbate over thoughts of me in their heads.




Nothing you do to your body is going to take the focus off your ugly mug...GICH


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Hey guys just wondering......... How much cardio per week if you are looking to build mass and are a "hardgainer?"
> 
> Im lean 9 % bodyfat.





skinnyguy180 said:


> what did you or your doc use to measure your bf?



Answer the question .  and post a pic while you're at it....  Shouldn't be a problem for sub 10% that wants to show off and make women cream....  Hell I'm waaaay over 10% and I have pics.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll take photos soon.


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2014)

Better cardiovascular challenge ?

Snort crushed dexedrine then LHJO or 30 mins on the elliptical while watching "the view" on the gyms TV?


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Weight lifting is not cardio....  If all you care about is your body fat and not how you function in everyday life that's fine.  but if you want to be able to do anything athletic like flag football with your buddies, ultimate frisbee on the beach, basket ball, hiking, mt bike riding hunting at high elevation, basically any sport you will find out real quick you are not doing cardio by lifting weights.... go riding with me and I could have you throwing up in the first couple miles.....  hell even sex is better when you cardio is up.


Cardio makes you better in the type of cardio you are doing. You are efficient in bike riding because you ride a bike a lot. (I am guessing thats what you meant by riding.) It doesnt necessaritly translate to other activities such as running.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Cardio makes you better in the type of cardio you are doing. You are efficient in bike riding because you ride a bike a lot. (I am guessing thats what you meant by riding.) It doesnt necessaritly translate to other activities such as running.


Cardio exercise directly correlates to the use of oxygen to support your body need for energy...basically how efficiently your body uses oxygen(lungs and heart)... your cardiovascular system is you circulatory system ... so I'm not sure how that is sport specific..


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Cardio exercise directly correlates to the use of oxygen to support your body need for energy...basically how efficiently your body uses oxygen(lungs and heart)... your cardiovascular system is you circulatory system ... so I'm not sure how that is sport specific..



Ding ding ding...exactly. Flows more blood equals more oxygen and more nutrients to the body.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> Better cardiovascular challenge ?
> 
> Snort crushed dexedrine then LHJO or 30 mins on the elliptical while watching "the view" on the gyms TV?



That sounds like something I could get into. with self strangulation of course


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> That sounds like something I could get into. with self strangulation of course



This is a pre cursor to self fellatio


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Cardio exercise directly correlates to the use of oxygen to support your body need for energy...basically how efficiently your body uses oxygen(lungs and heart)... your cardiovascular system is you circulatory system ... so I'm not sure how that is sport specific..


Activity specific.
Test it out if you care to really know.
If not then I understand. No ax to grind.
Cardio has been overblown since late late 90's.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Activity specific.
> Test it out if you care to really know.
> If not then I understand. No ax to grind.
> Cardio has been overblown since late late 90's.


Lol test it out?  I've been an athlete my whole life.  I've lived it..  hockey, swimming, waterpolo, rugby, mt.biking, triathlons, mens flag football league...  that's what your trying to tell me makes no sense.


----------



## Stretch512 (Jun 27, 2014)

This depends on your goals.  I am and have for ever been a cardio junkie.  I can't help it I am addicted to cardio especially cycling.  If you want to be a bodybuilder or physique build then lift heavy do high intensity minimal cardio.  If you like to be fast as hell with big power output then work to increase strength training and cardio activities.  I do not like running it is really bad on the body so rowing or cycling both can be combined with power and cardio output.  Swimming is another activity that is full body requires cardio, great form and will also give a person the opportunity to test their strength and power.  Me personally no exercise is off limits I just like to do it all.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you guys ever do this?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jim-stoppani-six-week-shortcut-to-shred-training-overview.html


----------



## Mansir39 (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Crack cocaine will get you pretty shredded....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


^^ this ^^ i agree with you ..lol..see alot of crack heads that are WAY under 9% bf...


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

Im sure there are some people in the gym that smoke crack. Many people abuse stimulants.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mansir39 said:


> ^^ this ^^ i agree with you ..lol..see alot of crack heads that are WAY under 9% bf...



Yea those clucks are at 2% bf lmao.. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanClaude (Jul 20, 2014)

only cardio i get is from sex, and alot of it

so i guess i do cardio hah


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 20, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Im sure there are some people in the gym that smoke crack. Many people abuse stimulants.



I shit you not.  I was almost stronger natty being just on DScraze than after 5 months of gear.  That stuff was crack for the muscles.  The focus you got from that shit was amazing.  I look better on gear by far.  But lb for lb it's close in terms of strength and other factors.  On dscraze the desire to workout was unmatched.  On gear I'm tired a lot and anxiety is an issue with shit like EQ and Tren so it's hard to take it to the next level every day.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardio increases lung efficiency. Lung efficiency helps remove toxins from the body. Less toxins equal better cell function. I was a believer of the whole "don't do cardio or you will lose muscle" crap for a long time. Try adding low intensity cardio separate from your normal lifting during the day. Make sure you aren't doing it while depleted and your body wont have to dig into all the carbs you've consumed or break down muscle for energy. Bet is you will be able to train harder while doing weight training.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Cardio increases lung efficiency. Lung efficiency helps remove toxins from the body. Less toxins equal better cell function. I was a believer of the whole "don't do cardio or you will lose muscle" crap for a long time. Try adding low intensity cardio separate from your normal lifting during the day. Make sure you aren't doing it while depleted and your body wont have to dig into all the carbs you've consumed or break down muscle for energy. Bet is you will be able to train harder while doing weight training.



If a person ran 1 mile per day, would that be enough cardio in your opinion? Ive been told that running a half mile before lifting is a good warm up. I also like to finish my workouts with a half mile run.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 21, 2014)

Distance doesn't matter. Your body doesn't know how far you've ran unless you have something to tell you. Its about time and staying out of a catabolic state. I rarely do cardio right before or after I weight train. I try to get two meals in between and never anymore than 20 minutes of cardio at a time. If I feel like I need more I eat again and will do another bout of cardio.


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 31, 2015)

I really like this exercise routine! I always practice it when i don't possess sufficient time to accomplish a lengthier one particular (20-30 min) which someone's fantastic.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, for metabolism and health. Just don't overdo it.


----------



## Conceal30 (Mar 31, 2015)

i do 30min of cardio, 3 times a week. I feel ok with that.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 10, 2015)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Do you guys ever do this?
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jim-stoppani-six-week-shortcut-to-shred-training-overview.html



No, I do not do this.


----------

